# My Invertebrate Thread [Pictures and Videos!]



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

After looking at your cherries, I know exactly which one of mine was their mother lol


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Haha! I should really start taking pics of the boys too, but they are just too fast. One second they are here and another second they are over there... too fast and very active swimmers! XD


----------



## zxc (Nov 10, 2009)

Good job and nice rcs thread


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

cool thread


----------



## killacross (Oct 15, 2009)

why wont my cherries get pregnant T-T...


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for the kind comments! 



killacross said:


> why wont my cherries get pregnant T-T...


Are you sure got both females and males? Also maybe they aren't old enough yet? Maybe their environment and happiness plays a role in this too.


----------



## killacross (Oct 15, 2009)

i dunno..I had 12 originally...now down to 9...but I think so

and I had to move up to two water changes a week...I remember seeing some baby shrimp in the tank...but theyve disappeared...so i hope theyre hiding in there somewhere...the pregnant shrimp died everytime tho


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

killacross said:


> i dunno..I had 12 originally...now down to 9...but I think so
> 
> and I had to move up to two water changes a week...I remember seeing some baby shrimp in the tank...but theyve disappeared...so i hope theyre hiding in there somewhere...the pregnant shrimp died everytime tho


How are your water parameters? and what tank mates are in there with them? Shrimp are very intolerant of Copper, Ammonia and Nitrites. If the water quality is not pristine you will not have shrimp long term. The type of fish in a tank will also keep them from breeding, or if they are, keep the little ones from growing.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice looking shrimp and a great thread to boot


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

March 24 , 2010 - Sad day, this girl decided to drop her eggs. It makes me sad, and I haven't seen the other girls around so I'm not sure about their eggs either.
   

On another note, I managed to get pics of one of my males that was playing around on some plants.
    

Current tank parameters as follows-
*pH:* 6.8
*gH:* 11
*kH:* 4
*Ammonia:* 0
*Nitrite:* 0
*Nitrate:* 0


----------



## killacross (Oct 15, 2009)

Noahma said:


> How are your water parameters? and what tank mates are in there with them? Shrimp are very intolerant of Copper, Ammonia and Nitrites. If the water quality is not pristine you will not have shrimp long term. The type of fish in a tank will also keep them from breeding, or if they are, keep the little ones from growing.


my parameters are fine...and its a 10 gallon shrimp only tank...

Ill probably buy some more in the future (about about 6 or so) and hope itll work
how long from the time of eggs hatching to having new shrimplets?


----------



## killacross (Oct 15, 2009)

**bump**

sorry to hijack the thread Eden...didnt mean to...but I decided to trim up my shrimp tank because of so much overgrowth...and now I feel like an idiot 

when I started moving some of the java moss covered rocks...I had about 102903489 baby shrimp in the tank

my shrimp are makin babies! I jus wasnt patient enough...still wonder why they die when they are berried/give birth


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

killacross said:


> **bump**
> 
> sorry to hijack the thread Eden...didnt mean to...but I decided to trim up my shrimp tank because of so much overgrowth...and now I feel like an idiot
> 
> ...


No problem! That's a lot of babies!  Over 100 million! Lol.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

OMFG!!! I SAW A BABY SHRIMP TODAY! I WAS GETTING REALLY SAD THAT ONE OF MY OTHER RCS HAD DROPPED THEIR EGGS BUT PERHAPS IT'S BECAUSE THEY HATCHED!!! OMG OMG OMG!!! YAYYYYYYY! 

Woot woot! *does the happy RCS wiggle*


----------



## arn24 (Jan 31, 2009)

Congrats! I just picked up some RCS from the CAS auction Saturday (Could've been from the same source?) and am eagerly waiting for the same thing. 

Lemme know when you've got enough to sell off a few!

Aaron


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Hehe good luck with your RCS! It is very exciting, or I'm just crazy haha.

Video: Red Cherry Shrimp Baby


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

Looks awesome, hopefully you have excellent numbers as they grow!


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Eden Marel said:


> OMFG!!! I SAW A BABY SHRIMP TODAY! I WAS GETTING REALLY SAD THAT ONE OF MY OTHER RCS HAD DROPPED THEIR EGGS BUT PERHAPS IT'S BECAUSE THEY HATCHED!!! OMG OMG OMG!!! YAYYYYYYY!
> 
> Woot woot! *does the happy RCS wiggle*


lol I did the happy RCS wiggle too when I first found babys, then my wife and I could only see things within a few inches from our face for a few days because we were trying to watch the babys go about their business lol


----------



## killacross (Oct 15, 2009)

Naohma, how long does it take for the shrimp to reach maturity? from egg --> baby farmer?


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

killacross said:


> Naohma, how long does it take for the shrimp to reach maturity? from egg --> baby farmer?


Not too long, I can always tell if the females are ready to breed, because they develop a bright saddle behind their head. I would say a few weeks or so.

Mine have now taken up a new extreme sport game lol. They swim mid water and catch the flake food after I drop it in. When the fish see this, they start chasing it as it tug boats across the tank lol.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Cool, I can't wait for them to get bigger! I saw a little more shrimpies today, they are so cute and orangey! I was expecting the babies to be clear like glass, but I guess not! 

Mine are not very good at catching food, but I feed them at night or the guppies will bully them... they get either 1/4 of an Aqueon Algae Round or some Hikari Shrimp Cuisine.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Eden Marel said:


> Cool, I can't wait for them to get bigger! I saw a little more shrimpies today, they are so cute and orangey! I was expecting the babies to be clear like glass, but I guess not!
> 
> Mine are not very good at catching food, but I feed them at night or the guppies will bully them... they get either 1/4 of an Aqueon Algae Round or some Hikari Shrimp Cuisine.


The only one that bothers mine is my daughters dwarf gourami apptly named "dwarf gourami" (she is 4 lol) he likes to steal food from the shrimp, better than eating them I guess lol


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

They can develop a saddle much before they can actually cary eggs to full term, it is around 3 months for cherrys before they are ready to berry and have a good chance to cary eggs untill they hatch


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-42ytys9wz0

Video of the babies! I was redoing my tank, so I hope the stress and tank crud didn't do anything bad to them. It was so hard to catch them, I kinda gave up after trying to catch them for an hour. I did manage to catch a few!


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Today I saw two out of my three females re-berried. Now waiting on my darkest girl to get berried. It is fun and exciting just to see the babies swimming everywhere, the female adults getting berried, and the adult males just whizzing here and there!

Some pics I took a few days back:




































































I can't thank Noahma enough for sharing his RCS with me, now I am severely addict to RCS and may need rehab.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Eden Marel said:


> Today I saw two out of my three females re-berried. Now waiting on my darkest girl to get berried. It is fun and exciting just to see the babies swimming everywhere, the female adults getting berried, and the adult males just whizzing here and there!
> 
> Some pics I took a few days back:
> 
> ...


You are very welcome Eden, glad you are enjoying them :icon_mrgr:bounce:


----------



## aelysa (Oct 20, 2006)

Those are some happy shrimp! Good job!


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you! ^___^
































My hands are shaky hahaha...


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

More videos... excuse my shaking and won't stay stillness, I has shaky hands and I have to adjust the focus manually.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbrhRYW1cKY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-R5EmtRXTM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZArpg5sCbw


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

Eden Marel said:


> Thank you! ^___^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That female 'hanging' upside down is priceless love it.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

Eden Marel said:


> More videos... excuse my shaking and won't stay stillness, I has shaky hands and I have to adjust the focus manually.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbrhRYW1cKY
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-R5EmtRXTM
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZArpg5sCbw



When you feed your shrimp, do you drop the food in the same spot? or do you spread it around? I recently just bought some of the Hikari Shrimp Cuisine... and with my 6 shrimp, I am kinda unsure how/where to feed them heh.

how many pellets... is it like 1 / shrimp? or just drop 1 in, see how they go...? 

cuz currently, they look like they are just cleaning my moss... and don't seem hungry... I have put some flake food in prior to buying my Hikari... but they seemed to ignore it.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

I give a small pinch (I should really start counting each pellet out) and drop them in the water and swish it around so the pellets sink faster. They go where ever, but I try to make them drop somewhere in the front so I can watch them (and record them). They fight for the pellets, but they don't hurt each other so 1 pellet per 1 shrimp should be good. I feed them once a day, every other day.



arktixan said:


> When you feed your shrimp, do you drop the food in the same spot? or do you spread it around? I recently just bought some of the Hikari Shrimp Cuisine... and with my 6 shrimp, I am kinda unsure how/where to feed them heh.
> 
> how many pellets... is it like 1 / shrimp? or just drop 1 in, see how they go...?
> 
> cuz currently, they look like they are just cleaning my moss... and don't seem hungry... I have put some flake food in prior to buying my Hikari... but they seemed to ignore it.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

More RCS video, two males 'fighting' over a piece of food!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vb7kMJuSZgc


----------



## calmingeffects (Apr 25, 2010)

these little guys are so cool!!! thanks for sharing


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

THanks!


Here is another video of them trapped in a bottle: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-A4nMmKeK7o


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

I got a new camera couple days ago, so I took some pics of one of the RCS girls I got from Noahma.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

the colour in them 2 females is amazing :O


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Really nice shrimp! And what kind of camera did you get? It takes super nice quality closeups with good color!!!


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

chad320 said:


> Really nice shrimp! And what kind of camera did you get? It takes super nice quality closeups with good color!!!


 I was just about to say that, darn my slow fingers!


----------



## aelysa (Oct 20, 2006)

They look like they are in the air, seriously, what camera is that?


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Sorry, I didn't check this thread til now. The camera I ended up getting is the Canon Powershot SX200IS. Still a point and shoot (too poor to get a dslr) BUT it has manual features, which I used to take this shot in addition to using Super Macro.


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

nice looking shrimp!


----------



## mwuf15 (Aug 3, 2010)

your shrimp looks so red, what kind of food do you feed them?


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks!

Hikari Shrimp Cuisine and Aqueon Algae Wafer


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFoocsyA3yc


Lone male RCS in my overcrowded 5g, somehow he survived in there from when he was an eensey itty bitty baby. Must have survived off of the algae or something!:


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Wow great pics and healthy looking shrimp.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

So my order of 10 Assassin Snails came in today! Exciting. Anyways, here is a video of one them eating: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3jTk3bPh7M

I'm gonna go get them more Trumpet Snails on Labor Day.


----------



## mightyoak (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow. I have never seen them before. Pretty cool.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Yea they are pretty cool. I've witness at least 3 assassinations today. I feel kinda bad for the Trumpet Snails. The Sins are pretty fast when they move and the Trumpet snail is trying to run away, but the Sin is faster. Then the Sin grabs on to them and begins to pull them off the glass, and the poor little Trumpet is trying to hold on for dear life, but in the end is defeated. In the end you can't help but to feel a bit sorry for them 'pest' snails.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow...What is that red stuff at the end of the video? RRF? I need to get me myself some of those snails. I got a ton in my 10g. (when you put 30 adults in a overfed tank it gets that way)


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Caton said:


> Wow...What is that red stuff at the end of the video? RRF? I need to get me myself some of those snails. I got a ton in my 10g. (when you put 30 adults in a overfed tank it gets that way)


Yup Red Root Floaters! The Assassins took care fo the "pests" that I purposesly put in there very quick. I thought they only ate a couple times a week so I was thinking the Trumpets would last a couple weeks. They must have been really hungry or something.

This morning I counted 9 Assassin Snail eggs. I wonder if there are some more that I can't see right now. I hope they all hatch and become adults though. It makes me happy when things I raise grow and make me babies. I feel like I am doing something right.

I've changed this thread to include any inverts I have. Anyways here are some more pictures!

RCS eating DIY Fish Food Gel














































It's eating a Trumpet Snail


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Dear Diary,

Today I counted 24 Assassin Snail eggs. I hope my Trumpet Snails in my 10g can pump out more babies so I do not run out of food.

Oh yeah, here is a video of my Bamboo Shrimp I got last month: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZdf0qyWe_4

He has colored up nicely, and likes to sit at the back of the tank on some plants so he can filter the water that comes out of the Hagen Elite Mini, so it has been hard to get pics or videos of him.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

You can feed them other stuff too! I only give mine snails as treats! (and in my high tech tank, I have no worries of running out of ramshorns, blech)

Mine enjoy bloodworms, earthworm sticks and even hikari algae wafers.

Their favorite food is of course... spies.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

mordalphus said:


> You can feed them other stuff too! I only give mine snails as treats! (and in my high tech tank, I have no worries of running out of ramshorns, blech)
> 
> Mine enjoy bloodworms, earthworm sticks and even hikari algae wafers.
> 
> Their favorite food is of course... spies.


The problem is, I have bettas in the same tank. and if you know bettas they will eat until they blow up. I fed a bigger helping of brine shrimp couple days ago and the bettas unded up looking like they swallowed a canonball... okay maybe a gumball.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Cool shrimps!


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks! I told them that and they told me to tell you, "You're cool!"


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

I just looked for my Bamboo Shrimp, and to my horror he was not at his usual place in the tank! I though, "Oh $#&%, I knew I should have put some spirulina powder in the tank!" 

I thought he must have died from hunger, but he never did dig at the substrate ever. So I started to look around then something caught in the midst of my plants caught my eye. A large pale shrimp.. pale and clear. 

"Great, he died."

So I used the bamboo skewer to bring the 'body' closer, but it was just a shell. My Bamboo had molted! ^____^ Though right now I have no clue where he is. What a bad game of hide and seek!


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Video of Malawa Shrimp: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gS7hmegPHOg


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice to see y our excitement. I remember when I got my first cherries and watching the tank for hours. Now its just CRS that im watching. Have fun!


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

So I see you found out what kind of shrimp he was?


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

mordalphus said:


> So I see you found out what kind of shrimp he was?


Nope not yet! These are new, just got them. But I still think it is just a wild Neocardina, it looks kinda like a RCS just silvery grey and a few white horizontal stripes looking marks on the back of his tail. Seller never got back to me.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Ahh, did you get these malawa on aquabid? I want to get some for my sulawesi tank, since they're from sulawesi and will love the high pH, I just haven't been able to find a good deal on em yet


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

mordalphus said:


> Ahh, did you get these malawa on aquabid? I want to get some for my sulawesi tank, since they're from sulawesi and will love the high pH, I just haven't been able to find a good deal on em yet


I bought them from oblongshrimp here on TPT, but thru his website http://www.theshrimptank.com/


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Ahh, cool. I thought he was out of business, the last 2 times I've emailed him he never responded. I guess I'll have to try again, hah! Thanks, Eden Marel!


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Probably busy, but email him again I'm sure if you hint some interest in the shrimps you'll get a response!


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvmzPRM8R-4


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

That is such a cool shrimp? How large would you say it is?


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

That's my Bamboo the Bamboo Shrimp! He's at least 2" long.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

I can't find my Bamboo Shrimp... I saw him yesterday afternoon. I couldn't find an empty shell or his body in the tank and I looked around the tank for a crispy shrimp.  Maybe my dog ate him if he escaped the tank, but I don't think he could fit out the small crevasses. I added some spirulina in the tank hoping he'd come out to eat, but he is still not in his feeding spot 

I'm sad...



EDIT: Err.... after a much more thoroughly search I found him inside my Aquaclear 30 under the Purigen which explains why I didn't see him when I first looked in the filter.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Assassin snails ganging up on a poor innocent Ramshorn and sucking it out, plus assassin eggs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ApOUVgvyHQ


 Thanks for watching!


----------



## LilGreenPuffer (Sep 23, 2010)

I love your tanks! But you knew that.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Why thank ya! ^_~


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Video of the unknown shrimp:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e28XPZzVWWc


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Jeez, are you feeding them solely snails?


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

mordalphus said:


> Jeez, are you feeding them solely snails?



Yes sir! Cuz I have bettas in the same tank and my bettas are freaking pigs!!! They eat or want to eat everything, so I can't find anything tasty that they won't eat -___- Like I gave the snails a piece of chicken thigh which they like, but the bettas snatched it up and swam around the tank with it stuck in their mouth!!! How the heck are my snails suppose to eat the chicken if you're swimming around with it!!!! :icon_mad: :icon_lol: My bettas will seriously eat until they blow up!

So yea, snails are my best way to go and I don't really have to worry about over feeding cuz they can feed themselves when ever they want. And the bettas don't eat the snails!

I have eggs all over the place!! At least 30+ on the piece of driftwood, many on the divider, some on the filters... I have these two Assassin that are like mating 24/7 except when they want to eat !!!


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm not surprised, fresh snails are an aphrodisiac!


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Haha nice!


Anyways, I saw a berried Malawa Shrimp today while I was doing a water cahnge. My siphon must have scared her, cuz I saw this dark blob burst away. Then while siphoning I look for the dark blob and see its a Malawa Shrimp with dark colored berries under her tail!! I knew I saw wee baby Malawas but I had never actually seen a berried female.

Woot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

I think my Malaya/Unknown Shrimp died, I haven't seen it for a couple days 

Did I mention how hard it is to catch and seperate RCS from Malawa, so I just take a trapful of whatever and put it in my 5.5g. The RCS should be fine with them, I'm sure.

The 5.5g Sulawesi in-progress currently has pH of around 7.5, gH of 7, kH of 5.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

I see tons of empty Assassin snail eggs shells. I think I might have spotted two babies! Or I just got excited over two Trumpet Snail babies LOL! They look a little bit like Trumpet Snail babies, but the shell just looked a little different, huskier or something. They are tiny for sure. Didn't have much color to them yet, looked kinda off-white in color.

I tried to get picture, but they are so tiny the super macros couldn't pic them up. 

Also in my 5.5g, I foudn my Unknown Shrimp, it was hanging out in the driftwood.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Baby assassins have a stumpy shell, often with a stripe, and the opening is flared like the adults. They take quite a while to grow, and I'm actually surprised to hear you saw them... They will usually stay just under the substrate until they're big enough to eat snails, which can be quite a while... I would definitely feed frozen blood worms if you want them to survive, because they won't hunt snails.

I actually had a problem with my tiger shrimp eating the baby assassins, MTS and japanese trapdoor snails. I'd be fine with them eating just MTS, but come on, japanese trapdoors and assassins are worth good money!


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Well I dunno, I couldn't really tell. I just saw a couple of baby snails that had thicker/husky shells... they were very tiny maybe the size of a grain of the sand in my tank. Very tiny I couldn't really tell what they were, just that they had a shell and that they moved xD

Dang... I guess I better put the bettas in the cups while I feed them some bloodworms...


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

or thaw some out, and put just under the substrate, barely covered by sand. That might work!


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

My Bamboo Shrimp died this morning


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

The Unknown Shrimp









Snails eating my very expensive homemade food.










A Malawa Shrimp


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Today I DEFINITELY saw baby assassin snails!! I saw two of them, but here is a pic of one of them!! YIPPEEEEEEE!!! LOL. Hopefully there is a couple more, I mean I have all those eggs that are now empty, I would be a little sad if many they just died


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Video of Assassin Snail hunting, and my betta attacking a snail:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aXU6JZClHo


----------



## LilGreenPuffer (Sep 23, 2010)

Cool! I can't see that close up in my assassin tank - I need to get a magnifying glass.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Video of Malawa Shrimps, hitchhiker Red Cherry Shrimp, and the Unknown Shrimp eating a piece of Shirakura Ebi Dama Special in my "sulawesi" tank in progress.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JE5ZeJQxdU


^__^


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Nothing much new. I wanted to take a video clip of a berried Malawa shrimp that was almost solid color... I couldn't tell if she was really dark brown, black, or dark blue. But she definitely was almost solid in some sort of color.

Well anyways here is a video of baby assassin snail:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muo2k4SrNVM


And a video of Unknown Shrimp and Malawa Shrimps feasting on a piece of food:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4y9sNtgdzq0


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Eden Marel said:


>


SOOOOOOO...... Thats what you have been up to? lol Beautiful.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks!!! I had to trade away some of my gift cards for cash and take out of my poor little savings acct for the funds, but now to hope all is not wasted and make me bakrupt for nothing.


*crossing fingers that they live long time and make me babies*


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

A video featuring the Blue Dot Matano Shrimp.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVxM__ve6HQ


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

New shrimp video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72RJcbaGo3U

Other invert videos:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ja5uf0CfJgM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XyfkHd3eEI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDWdpFJDnfw


----------



## studentZ (Sep 22, 2010)

Enjoyed reading through your invert thread; you've given me hope that some day I may see baby assassins in my tanks!

I really dig your shrimp pics!


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks! I wish you luck with your Assassin!


----------



## EKLiu (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice shrimp. You can recoup some of your money selling some offspring of the Sulawesis to me.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Assassin Snail sucking out Ramshorn Snail
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0zMKpOcI0c


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## BradC (Dec 22, 2010)

Awesome tanks, shrimp and videos! 

I used to have Amano shrimp in a 10 gallon then moved them to a 55 heavy planted tank.. Once I got discus the shrimp started to disappear and now I don't have anymore 

Your tank has given me the inspiration to strat a shrimp only tank. Hopefully I can set it up soon


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Nerite Snail on a stem of Bacopa spp. possibly eating the BBA or something?


----------

